# Growth on live rock question



## Marine1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all. I just noticed that I have a lot of tiny little feather duster looking things all over my live rock an fake ornaments. Are these in fact feather dusters or are they something else. Are they harmful? They are a duster looking thing on a stem and a middle the size of a pin head with tiny fingers on it. Does anyone know what this is, and is it good or bad?? Thanks.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

They are harmless. There are tiny feather dusters.


----------



## Marine1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Fhew. That is great news. Thanks for the info.


----------

